# Dividend/Distribution Cuts 2018



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Post all cuts, reductions, suspensions here.
It would be nice if these threads on cuts and increases were a sticky.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Natural gas companies out west are suffering greatly. Market low cost leader Peyto cut their dividend by 45%.

http://www.stockhouse.com/news/pres...f-year-end-production-target-and-revises-2018

The stock is already down 70% from its 2016 high. Down about 7% since the cut last week.


----------

